# Strathmartine Hospital, Scotland - October 2017



## Brewtal (Oct 22, 2017)

When everyone talks about a derp being torched where you live or grew up, you kinda take note. But when you have been there before years and years ago and hear it has been torched... and again... FFS! And when you happen to be passing and see the flame fucked roof... time to uncheck that from google maps. So after a couple of beers with the old man: "Not as much of Strathmartine was torched as you think you know..." Cheers Dad! It turns out there was much more to this place than I knew about!

I'm glad I took a punt on this. I could only get inside the two buildings that were torched, and it wasn't that bad inside as I'd first thought. It was really bad don't get me wrong, but we have all been in worse places that have naturally decayed. Concrete doesn't melt thankfully!

This hospital was just a mess, seeing flame and smoke damaged peely paint was cool but finding the source of one of the fires wasn't. A smokey and tagged up shadow of its former self, it was nice to be back but left me wishing I had a camera all those years ago. I spent a lot of the time tiptoeing over damaged floors, I saw more than I photographed, but I only snapped the bits that were worth it to me. 

History:

"Baldovan Institution was founded in 1852, mainly through the benevolence of Sir John and Lady Jane Ogilvy and from voluntary contributions and fees. It was established on the north bank of the Dighty as an orphanage, hospital and place of education and training for ‘imbecile’ children, accommodating 30 children. As such it was the first hospital of its kind in Scotland and the second in Britain. The Orphanage opened on 30th November 1854 and the Asylum opened on 6th January 1855.

In 1856 its name was changed to Baldovan Asylum and it expanded its operations after it received its licence under the Lunacy Act of 1858, which legalised its function as a home for children. It was found that contact with 'imbeciles' had a detrimental effect upon the orphans and so in 1867 the Orphanage moved to other premises and the Baldovan Asylum concentrated its efforts on the care and education of mentally handicapped children. By 1879 the number of children accommodated at the Asylum had increased to 70 and the site where the Administrative block now stands was acquired. By 1904 the Main Building wards were built and occupied by 160 children.

The Mental Deficiency (Scotland) Act was passed in 1913, providing state supervision of mental defectives, which led to an increased demand for accommodation at Institutions like Baldovan. Between 1904 and 1932 further developments included another ward, staff residency, school facilities, a large Recreation Hall as well as occupational therapy and training in domestic, farm and garden work.

In 1925 the Baldovan Institution Confirmation Act sanctioned the trustees to form an Incorporation with the counties of Aberdeen, Forfar (Angus), Kincardine and Perth to undertake the management of the hospital with provision for children of all four counties.

In 1948 the running of the Hospital was transferred to the National Health Service. Subsequent developments included a change of name in 1959 to Strathmartine Hospital and major building works in 1963-1965, which saw the demolition of the original premises and the creation of new and improved facilities, including three new single story wards and a swimming pool. Two new 25 bed wards were opened in 1980."

Closure began in 2002. By 2004 the police and the fire brigade were using the site as a training ground. 

Pics:




























































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Oct 22, 2017)

That's alright that, not too much smoke damage.


----------



## smiler (Oct 22, 2017)

Not as screwed as I expected, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 22, 2017)

That's a nice report. It's been a while since we've had an update. I visited a colleague back in the eighties at this hospital and walking through the corridors then I got the feeling that it was like a cottage hospital in the country. But looking at it now what a difference. A group from Perth and Dundee used this place for Paint gun battles but not anymore.


----------



## BoneDust (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow, this is very nice. The last shot is a corker!!


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 22, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice report. It's been a while since we've had an update. I visited a colleague back in the eighties at this hospital and walking through the corridors then I got the feeling that it was like a cottage hospital in the country. But looking at it now what a difference. A group from Perth and Dundee used this place for Paint gun battles but not anymore.



Funny you should say that, I found a lot of plastic bb's. Yeah its a strange feeling walking into a hospital you have been into when it is active. I went to Sunnyside as well, been in there many a time visiting my schizophrenic aunt. Sad to see it all boarded up and looking sorry.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 22, 2017)

krela said:


> That's alright that, not too much smoke damage.



Some bits were far worse, not the kind of place I'd risk having my camera out in though.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 22, 2017)

Excellent photos!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2017)

Blimey...that place has gone, but sort of adds to its appeal. Good work sir.


----------



## mookster (Oct 23, 2017)

I was wondering about this one the other day as I knew it had had a few fires but was still on my list.

Good to see there is some stuff left if only a bit!


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 23, 2017)

There are plenty of other buildings left that haven't been torched, just couldn't find a way in to any of them. But sadly they have torched the best bit - the bus stop out the front:





Bastards!


----------



## wolfism (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice shots, but Strathmartine was in poor shape even in 2006 when I first took some photos – the fires are more recent, but vandalism and lead flashing theft meant it was already smashed up and starting to rot even then. I expect most if not all will get pulled down, eventually.


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 26, 2017)

wolfism said:


> Nice shots, but Strathmartine was in poor shape even in 2006 when I first took some photos – the fires are more recent, but vandalism and lead flashing theft meant it was already smashed up and starting to rot even then. I expect most if not all will get pulled down, eventually.



Yeah I first went about 08/09 I reckon and it was a hole then, but a lot worse now. Its on the market, not sure how long it has been on for though. The boiler house has been ripped down but that's about it. The rest will go for sure. It was a nice easy one close to home after a list of fails so can't complain.


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 4, 2017)

Good effort. I thought they'd cleared the lot by now.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 29, 2017)

Soft overcast light really adds to your atmospheric shots, love them corridor pics and the staircase Brewtal. Glad you managed to find some parts still standing and get inside, can't believe you left the pub early though...atleast u didn't have to carry your old man home that day[emoji23]


----------

